
Email blackmail is unnecessary - Sam_Odio
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/06/email-blackmail-is-unnecessary.html
======
palish
Does this really have anything to do with startups? Besides the fact that most
internet users send e-mail, I can't think of a reason why this article would
apply.

~~~
SwellJoe
It's related to a lot of startups, I would think. Spam is a problem in almost
every form of communication today--and most startups are about communication.
Spam is no longer contained to the SMTP protocol. I get spam on my blog, in
our forums, and in our wikis. I'm sure it's going to be a problem in
messaging, if it isn't already.

And, many startups are dealing with email. It isn't what we advertise as an
important part of our product, and yet we spend vast amounts of developer time
worrying about it, 90% of it related to spam. If I hadn't already heard Paul's
comments about this at a YC dinner, it would have been welcome advice (and the
link to Taylor's "Sender Reputation..." article was very useful). The
tantalizing bit of data that Google might someday open their reputation data
was also news worthy of comment. The question, of course, is who do we have to
kidnap and hold hostage in order to make that happen sooner rather than later?

~~~
steve
Indeed, and it's not that all startups do marketing that's borderline spam --
only the successful ones.

~~~
pg
Google?

